# opening DA game scores?



## Soccer43 (Sep 2, 2017)

anyone have any updates on the DA games today?  nothing posted yet


----------



## Striker17 (Sep 2, 2017)

It's all listed go to the website


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 2, 2017)

There are no scores posted yet that's why I am asking - I am not an idiot.


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 2, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> There are no scores posted yet that's why I am asking - I am not an idiot.


LOL---scores are trickling in.  

2004
Beach over Eagles 3-1
LAG over Pats 3-0

2003
Beach over Eagles 4-1

That's all I got.


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 2, 2017)

Thanks , interesting to see how they all turn out today


----------



## Striker17 (Sep 2, 2017)

Camate!


----------



## ladoctorr (Sep 2, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> LOL---scores are trickling in.
> 
> 2004
> Beach over Eagles 3-1
> ...


04
Legends over LA Premier 7-1


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 2, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Camate!


Ouch, not sure that was necesaary ...usually like your posts and think you have good stuff to say


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 2, 2017)

The soccer forum has become a harsh place of late - reminding me of the Oregon forum


----------



## ladoctorr (Sep 2, 2017)

Calmate is now harsh...take it easy, calm down my are some people sensitive. Even if he said Callate no need for whining.


----------



## cheaper2keeper (Sep 2, 2017)

ladoctorr said:


> Calmate is now harsh...take it easy, calm down my are some people sensitive. Even if he said Callate no need for whining.


It depends how you grew up hearing it. Especially if it was followed by a chancla.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 2, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> The soccer forum has become a harsh place of late - reminding me of the Oregon forum


As you go up in ages it gets worse and worse.  As college recruiting gets involved the truth about everyone's players gets revealed.  Also with more experience it becomes harder and harder to swallow the tripe that the clubs feed parents.  It's mostly a pack of lies designed to make money off fools.  @Striker17 is just woke and most aren't there yet.  Some never get there they just end up bitter that the lies weren't true.  It's all good though.  This thing is a marathon not a sprint.  Good luck to you and your player.


----------



## Justafan (Sep 2, 2017)

cheaper2keeper said:


> It depends how you grew up hearing it. Especially if it was followed by a chancla.


You know people think you just misspelled "chancla," but I got you.


----------



## Lightning Red (Sep 3, 2017)

04
LAGSD 2, Slammers 0


----------



## Kicker4Life (Sep 3, 2017)

04
Del Sol over Beach 1-0


----------



## SocalPapa (Sep 3, 2017)

01/02 
So Cal Blues 4, WCFC 2.  Two of the Blues' four goals were scored by former WCFC 02 ECNL players.  Shame they weren't able to hold on to that talent.


----------



## Striker17 (Sep 3, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> 04
> Del Sol over Beach 1-0


Didn't see that one coming. The first shock for me of the weekend


----------



## SocalPapa (Sep 3, 2017)

Striker17 said:


> Didn't see that one coming. The first shock for me of the weekend


It is a bit of a surprise.  Beach GDA was undefeated in their four games vs Eagles yesterday:  G04 (3-1), G03 (4-1), G01/02 (5-2) and G99/00 (1-1).


----------



## ladoctorr (Sep 3, 2017)

Kicker4Life said:


> 04
> Del Sol over Beach 1-0


Wow. Nice to see Del Sol recover from the 5-0 thumping they took yesterday from Surf. Makes that 7 hour drive home a little easier. Didn't take long for a upset.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 3, 2017)

03s
Legends 5, LA Premier 0


----------



## shoot thru (Sep 3, 2017)

03
Del Sol over Beach 5-0


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 3, 2017)

seems like there might be some surprises .  01/02 LA Premier was ahead over Legends 3-1 but then the game had to be called due to the 110 degree heat and medical problem with one of the players so no score recorded


----------



## chiefs (Sep 3, 2017)

shoot thru said:


> 03
> Del Sol over Beach 5-0


Is this score accurate? If so, beach is in deep.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 3, 2017)

@Seven. I'm curious. Why did you disagree with my post? All I did was post the score. Nothing inflammatory. Just facts. Straight from the USSDA website. Kinda lame and hard to disagree with FACTS don't you think?


----------



## chiefs (Sep 3, 2017)

pewpew said:


> @Seven. I'm curious. Why did you disagree with my post? All I did was post the score. Nothing inflammatory. Just facts. Straight from the USSDA website. Kinda lame and hard to disagree with FACTS don't you think?


Thanks. The website hasn't updated here yet.


----------



## shoot thru (Sep 3, 2017)

chiefs said:


> Is this score accurate? If so, beach is in deep.


Score is correct. 
03
Surf over Del Sol 4-2


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Sep 3, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> seems like there might be some surprises .  01/02 LA Premier was ahead over Legends 3-1 but then the game had to be called due to the 110 degree heat and medical problem with one of the players so no score recorded


That surprises me. I really thought Legends was going to be top team until I watched them play a few weeks ago. All these college committed girls, etc. and they kind looked mediocre; but, I am still surprised LA Premier (although I have not looked at their roster).


----------



## push_up (Sep 4, 2017)

Saturday games surf swept del sol.
Sunday games del sol swept beach.


----------



## push_up (Sep 4, 2017)

MakeAPlay said:


> As you go up in ages it gets worse and worse.  As college recruiting gets involved the truth about everyone's players gets revealed.


This about sums up Amy Thorne by Amy Thorne.  She is one of the primary negative posters on this site as she insults children and their parents.


----------



## Seven (Sep 4, 2017)

pewpew said:


> @Seven. I'm curious. Why did you disagree with my post? All I did was post the score. Nothing inflammatory. Just facts. Straight from the USSDA website. Kinda lame and hard to disagree with FACTS don't you think?


It must of been an accident because I didn't even know I did it until I saw your post asking about it. I'm sorry, I removed it. You're right it is definitely hard to disagree with facts.


----------



## JoeBieber (Sep 4, 2017)

Seven said:


> It must of been an accident because I didn't even know I did it until I saw your post asking about it. I'm sorry, I removed it. You're right it is definitely hard to disagree with facts.


Our Commander in Chief proves you wrong. Alternative facts. In fact, LA Premier beat Legends 5-0. Don't believe the #fakenews coming from the LameStream Media.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 4, 2017)

Seven said:


> It must of been an accident because I didn't even know I did it until I saw your post asking about it. I'm sorry, I removed it. You're right it is definitely hard to disagree with facts.


No apologies necessary. I just didn't see your point at that time. It's all good.


----------



## SCB2020 (Sep 4, 2017)

SocalPapa said:


> 01/02
> So Cal Blues 4, WCFC 2.  Two of the Blues' four goals were scored by former WCFC 02 ECNL players.  Shame they weren't able to hold on to that talent.


Goals scored: Blues players 2, former WC player 1, former Slammer player 1.


----------



## SocalPapa (Sep 4, 2017)

SCB2020 said:


> Goals scored: Blues players 2, former WC player 1, former Slammer player 1.


Oops, that's right.  Thanks for pointing out my mistake.  A lot of former WCFC ECNL talent on that Blues team nonetheless.   

And very interesting that all 4 of the Blues goals were scored by 02 players and 3 were scored by players that had played on Flight 1 teams that failed to earn winning records last fall.  If their success continues I'd think you'd have to attribute a lot of it to coaching.


----------



## Swoosh (Sep 6, 2017)

Slammers wins just one game of four at LA Galaxy San Diego.  
Surf sweeps Del Sol
Del Sol sweeps Beach
Beach sweeps Eagles

all interesting results on opening weekend but who is counting right?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 6, 2017)

@push_up is an SC Del Sol parent that is on the Arizona Megan's law website beware if you are playing SC Del Sol.


----------



## surfrider (Sep 7, 2017)

New here....very interested in seeing how this season plays out. Tons of talent across the board


----------



## Lambchop (Sep 8, 2017)

SCB2020 said:


> Goals scored: Blues players 2, former WC player 1, former Slammer player 1.


Amazing what self motivation and anger will do!


----------



## Mystery Train (Sep 8, 2017)

LadiesMan217 said:


> That surprises me. I really thought Legends was going to be top team until I watched them play a few weeks ago. All these college committed girls, etc. and they kind looked mediocre; but, I am still surprised LA Premier (although I have not looked at their roster).


Premier has a couple of legit ballers on that 01/02 team.  I saw them in action. But, their roster only has 4 girls who were with the club last year .  So 75% of the team are all from other clubs. Looks like they basically leveraged the DA designation and recruited like crazy.  Maybe they should change the title to LA Premier "Recruitment Academy."  LOL


----------



## MakeAPlay (Sep 8, 2017)

Mystery Train said:


> Premier has a couple of legit ballers on that 01/02 team.  I saw them in action. But, their roster only has 4 girls who were with the club last year .  So 75% of the team are all from other clubs. Looks like they basically leveraged the DA designation and recruited like crazy.  Maybe they should change the title to LA Premier "Recruitment Academy."  LOL


Just because you put Don Julio on the label doesn't mean it is the 1942.  It might just be the blanco...


----------



## fotos4u2 (Sep 9, 2017)

Mystery Train said:


> Premier has a couple of legit ballers on that 01/02 team.  I saw them in action. But, their roster only has 4 girls who were with the club last year .  So 75% of the team are all from other clubs. Looks like they basically leveraged the DA designation and recruited like crazy.  Maybe they should change the title to LA Premier "Recruitment Academy."  LOL


I believe there are actually 5 players who were with the club last year.  Of course the thing that most don't know is that only 2 of those were part of the original roster.  The other 3 were originally slated for the DPL team, but were pulled up at the very last minute because the recruiting didn't go as well as someone hoped.  Most of the pre-season they had less than half a team and yet still couldn't convince ECNL players who showed up to stick around.  But they do have a couple studs in there that could possibly carry that team.


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 9, 2017)

curious - any scores from today's games?  US Soccer website is not very quick on posting scores.


----------



## pewpew (Sep 10, 2017)

Mystery Train said:


> Premier has a couple of legit ballers on that 01/02 team.  I saw them in action. But, their roster only has 4 girls who were with the club last year .  So 75% of the team are all from other clubs. Looks like they basically leveraged the DA designation and recruited like crazy.  Maybe they should change the title to LA Premier "Recruitment Academy."  LOL


The 03 team has 5 girls from our old club and one from another local club..both of those clubs sharing real estate in Pasadena. 1 girl from last year's Gold team at LAPFC. Don't know about the other 9.


----------



## atvahc (Sep 10, 2017)

04 LAG 3 - 1 LA Premier


----------



## pewpew (Sep 10, 2017)

G03
LAFC-1  vs.  RSC-0
SC Del Sol-5  vs.  Beach-0
Legends-6  vs.  Eagles-0
Blues-3  vs.  Pats-0
Surf-1   vs.  Albion-1
LAGSD-2   vs.   WCFC-0
LA Premier vs LA Galaxy  TBA


----------



## genesis (Sep 11, 2017)

Soccer43 said:


> There are no scores posted yet that's why I am asking - I am not an idiot.


Yes
You are


----------



## pewpew (Sep 11, 2017)

G03s weren't posted until some time last night which was when I posted them. (1-2 were earlier in the day..but not most). LAPFC vs LA Galaxy wasn't until today.
Galaxy-4  LAPFC-2


----------



## Soccer43 (Sep 17, 2017)

genesis said:


> Yes
> You are


How am I an idiot?  I asked if anyone had updates from games that people had gone to that day but no scores had been posted yet.  That question is posted a lot.  How does that make me an idiot?


----------

